# Give me your favorite tailgating recipes



## lsutiger (Sep 1, 2006)

Going to be doing some tailgating tomorrow for the game, and I was just wondering what everyone else does when they tailgate. We usually cook burgers, but I don't feel like making 150 burgers for tomorrow, so I think I might do fried chicken. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2006)

Burgers are the old standby, but chicken is good too. Kabobs of all different types work real well. We also enjoy sausages. Another favorite that stems from our poor college days is grilled cheese believe it or not.


----------



## Sephora (Sep 1, 2006)

Beef strips, hot dogs (all beef), hamburgers, BRATS!!, steak, you name it, we've tailgated it.  Of course, you are probably tailgating just  a football game. We tailgate NASCAR which is a full weekend proposition.  Fried anything is taboo.  It has to be fully grilled.  Chicken breasts work but are costly if you are feeding 150.  If it can be grilled, we've done it.  What game are you tailgating?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 1, 2006)

150, and chicken is easier.  We tailgate at least 12 times a year so it is always something different. The other night we had ribeye sandwiches. I have made fajitas, pulled pork, ribs, chicken breasts, caesar salad, brats, Vietnamese chicken salad, stata (for late morning), chicken fingers, pork tenderloin, etc. etc.


----------



## lsutiger (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. We are tailgating for the first football game of the semester. I think kabobs could be a good thing to try, since they are relatively easy to assemble and I could make a ton of them. Due to cost constraints (fraternity), I think we are just going with hot dogs and sausages for tomorrow. Most of the money is put towards keeping everyone properly hydrated, since it tends to get pretty hot down here this time of year.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2006)

for us, it's the old standby of a pot of meatballs and sausages. it stays warm for a long time without reheating. 

it's a fun challenge to try to make something that represents your opponents. such as turkey legs for when the giants play the eagles, or seared tuna when the jets play the dolphins.


----------



## lsutiger (Sep 2, 2006)

haha I like the theme idea. Although I'm unsure as to how we might sear up some rajun cajuns (we're playing ULL).


----------



## callie (Sep 2, 2006)

All I can say is GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!!!!!  We'll be there in spirit!


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 2, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, I don't get what you all seem to understand about tailgating.  As far as I know it involves cars driving too close behind the other.  Can someone enlighten me? Thanks!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 2, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance, I don't get what you all seem to understand about tailgating. As far as I know it involves cars driving too close behind the other. Can someone enlighten me? Thanks!


 
Tailgating is the name for the picnic you take to a football game (usually) or in Sephora's NASCAR case, an event where cars turn left for hours at a time. You set up your spread in the parking lot  The football game can either be a college game or a pro game.  It can be a VERY elaborate setup as we have seen at NCState games or just  a picnic lunch out of the trunk of the car.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 2, 2006)

How about sausage and peppers?   Or pulled pork with sauce?  You can make both ahead, leave them in large foil baking pans (like for roasting turkey) and then just place it on the grill, stirring it every so often.   Have a nice assortment of rolls and breads available.

It's the remnants of Ernesto here, so it's damp and chilly.   I'd consider large pots of mulled cider and cake donuts, as well.


I always enjoyed the tailgating part ever so much more than the actual game part if football was involved.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 2, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Tailgating is the name for the picnic you take to a football game (usually) or in Sephora's NASCAR case, an event where cars turn left for hours at a time. You set up your spread in the parking lot The football game can either be a college game or a pro game. It can be a VERY elaborate setup as we have seen at NCState games or just a picnic lunch out of the trunk of the car.


 
Thank you Gretchen!


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Tailgating is the name for the picnic you take to a football game (usually) or in Sephora's NASCAR case, an event where cars turn left for hours at a time. You set up your spread in the parking lot  The football game can either be a college game or a pro game.  It can be a VERY elaborate setup as we have seen at NCState games or just  a picnic lunch out of the trunk of the car.


It can be at other events other than just sporting events too. At every concert we go to we tailgate. depending on the show, you will find different things in the lot. For shows like the Grateful Dead or Phish you would find things like grilled cheese and veggie burritos and things like that. For Jimmy Buffet you would find all sort of things, but there would always be margaritas for tailgating.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 2, 2006)

geebs read my mind.  We don't do football games very often, but have tailgated to a fare-the-well at concerts.  The Buffet parking lot parties are legendary.  Some people go to the gigs just for that.


----------



## Sephora (Sep 4, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Tailgating is the name for the picnic you take to a football game (usually) or in Sephora's NASCAR case, an event where cars turn left for hours at a time. You set up your spread in the parking lot The football game can either be a college game or a pro game. It can be a VERY elaborate setup as we have seen at NCState games or just a picnic lunch out of the trunk of the car.


Hey now ~ I've done Pitt Football and Steelers/Panthers/LA Rams/San Diego Chargers too.    But YES, my primary tailgating is NASCAR.  35 years or so.  Basically, it's any event where you bring your cooking with you.  Grab the grill and go.  150 is a huge number.  I'm impressed.


----------



## rickell (Sep 5, 2006)

*Chiefs vs Bengles*

Our opening game.  We are having a Chiefs party at our house
any good theme thoughts we could do with the other team being
the Bengles?

Go Chiefs


----------



## vagriller (Sep 5, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> It's the remnants of Ernesto here, so it's damp and chilly.   I'd consider large pots of mulled cider and cake donuts, as well.



When Ernesto was rolling through I told my wife "I bet you wish I had made a pot of chili now, huh?" Where's the icy stare smilie?

For football parties (haven't done much tailgaiting) I like chili a lot! Also steaks and brats would work. Keeping it simple allows me to focus on the game.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 5, 2006)

rickell said:
			
		

> any good theme thoughts we could do with the other team being
> the Bengles?



Tiger prawns?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 5, 2006)

That's very cute!!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 6, 2006)

hmmm, my first thought was chinese food...


----------



## college_cook (Sep 6, 2006)

Well if it's a frat, then you're bound to have beer... and as long as you have beer, you may as well put it to work for you.  Get a bunch of brats, onions and green peppers, maybe some butter, and a couple of big pans that will fit on your grill.  You can saute' the peppers and onions in butter before hand, or in you big serving pan.. it wouldn't really be a saute so much as a sweat though, i think.  Either way, drop your brats into the pan as they finish cooking and let them soak in beer with your onions and peppers.  When your coals are dying, toast some buns, and you're good to go!


----------



## Lynan (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahhhh, so it seems most of you have hot food when tailgating. We always have a cold picnic when tailgating here as it means opening the back of the vehicle and laying the food out in there a la royal polo match style.  (At least to us it does.) Otherwise, if a grill is involved, we just call it a BBQ. And I guess that is not totally right either.  It all gets confusing somehow...lolol
 Its always interesting how different parts of the world do/call things another way. I have always got to remember that Americans call what we know as prawns, shrimp. Shrimp here are the wee ones.

Anyways, it sounds pretty wonderful your kind of tailgating. Some great food ideas. May just adopt your style if I can convince the Kiwis to give up the bacon and egg pie and banana cake!!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 6, 2006)

We sometimes grill and sometimes just bring things that are already cooked. With the Pyrex covers that you can put a heat pad in, things can be as hot as when they come out of theoven.  Sunday I'll probably fix some BBQ'ed chicken wings, a cheese board, a big salad (maybe the layered one) and London broil.  Since our games are at 1PM, occasionally I'll fix a brunch dish. One of our parking neighbors brought a deep fried turkey one November day. I fix chili with all the trimmings when it gets colder. Also fajitas with all the additions.


----------



## vagriller (Sep 6, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, so it seems most of you have hot food when tailgating. We always have a cold picnic when tailgating here as it means opening the back of the vehicle and laying the food out in there a la royal polo match style.



I think a lot of tailgaiting happens in cold weather, hence the hot food. Chili dog anyone?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 6, 2006)

Italian Sausages with peppers and onions........served with various mustards.
Skillet Beans (BBQ Baked Beans)
Chips and Dips
Beer........did I mention beer  

Everything can be made in advanced and kept warm in slow cookers or crockpots. Or sometimes we take along our grill and cook the sausages right there....all depends on where we're going. 

NOTE: They have AC adapters that plug into your cigarette lighters.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 6, 2006)

Tailgating parties are the best time!  Three of our friends have those huge mobile travelers and they'd park next to each other.  Everyone would bring an appetizer or salad and we'd take turns supplying the main courses.

Half of us were in a 'gourmet' club and it was so much fun to try to out-do each other.  Many of the people didn't have tickets to the game but just came for the party.  We'd meet at about 9 am in the parking lot and leave long after the game.  

The bathrooms were so nice to have...


----------



## lsutiger (Sep 6, 2006)

Like the bratwurst and italian sausage ideas, since I personally love peppers and onions, and we do have plenty of beer (albeit crappy beer). Got to keep it cheap when you're working with such large numbers. Anyone got any ways to do up hot dogs? Like if you do the beer/onion/sausage bath, do you think that will do any good, or will it just taste weird?


----------

